# North east monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That time again Wednesday the 14th Nov at the OK Diner on the A19
So whose coming this month


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be there


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Me too !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:



> Me too !


Bring your wallet :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will do ! :lol: Dont forget. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dont forget to bring your buy one get one free voucher


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

I might venture over. What's the voucher???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dont forget to bring your buy one get one free voucher


This offer is valid on Thursday 22nd November 2012 only and can not be used in conjunction with any other offers, promotions or discounts. Photocopies not accepted. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > dont forget to bring your buy one get one free voucher
> ...


Note to self must read the small print


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Sue and I will be there.
Philip


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone else coming along :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone else


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't forget my stuff mate, see you tonight.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Don't forget my stuff mate, see you tonight.


There is a story to that mate


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Andy , I had a new TT owner from Hartlepool ring me the other night asking how to join the TTOC , so I guided him towards the website and told him about your local meet so he may come along. Seemed a nice guy wanting to get involved.

Neil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neilc said:


> Hi Andy , I had a new TT owner from Hartlepool ring me the other night asking how to join the TTOC , so I guided him towards the website and told him about your local meet so he may come along. Seemed a nice guy wanting to get involved.
> 
> Neil


Cheers Neil just hope meeting me won't put him off  :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

neilc said:


> Seemed a nice guy wanting to get involved.
> 
> Neil


Are you sure he was from Hartlepool ? :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Seemed a nice guy wanting to get involved.
> ...


Hey now what are you saying about people from Hartlepool then :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Seemed a nice guy wanting to get involved.
> ...


Stop monkeying around Andy :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamman said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


We are all nice from Hartlepool but only when we want to be [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget my stuff mate, see you tonight.
> ...


That doesn't sound good, see you later.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


It's still yours Mal but only just :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No bother, what time is it tonight ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

7:30 mate


----------

